# BIRD COSTS



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Here in central Ky pheasants $9.50/bird quail $3.50/bird - my hunting buddies & I contract 200 pheasants & 400 quail - 1/2 the money up front but U R guarenteed the birds -what is the cost in your area?


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Our trainer charges $12/chukar(partridge) during training sessions, and the game farm charges double that per bird for use of their land.

I know when you buy in bulk from a partridge/pheasant farmer they are much cheaper, ~$8-$10 per iirc. But then I'd need somewhere to keep them and somewhere to release as well. 

Not a cheap hobby that's for sure. 
I'd like to find land where I can hunt wild birds for free, but upland birds are not that easy to find in the wild on public land.


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

Californian here. I can buy chukar for 7.25 from a bird breeder. At hunting clubs they go for around twenty bucks each. Pheasant go for around 12 from a bird breeder and around thirty at the clubs. I can get quail for 4 each. Wild birds are much more expensive, I just spent about 150 on two mountain quail......


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome MagicandNucky.

Glad to see another Californian who hunts. Might have to team up one day during the season.

Good prices on the pin raised birds. $150 for 2 mountain quail wild. Never guessed they'd be that expensive, but never thought to ask.

Rod aka RBD


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

From the bird farm pen raised Bob white Quail are $6.00ech
From a small breeder I found that raises Bob white Quail in a flight pen $7.00ech
At the hunt preserve it can range from 25 a bird Phez 15 a bird Quail & Chucker.
When training with kill birds we use Chucker. Trainer charges 10.00 a bird if I miss its 20.00 for the next one..

Portland Oregon.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

wow bird costs are expensive on the West Coast. on the East coast you can get flight raised qual for $3.75 and $7.50 for a chuckar. Expect prices to increase for the spring as grain and feed prices have gone up drastically this year.

Joe


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

RBD Wild mountain quail can be the most expensive bird in California. Once you factor in gas prices, and supplies, the cost per bird can be quite high. What i meant to say is that i spent at least 150 on just getting up to where they were at, and on my last trip i only brought two home. Mountain quail are considered one of the toughest birds to hunt in California, so even coming home with two is an accomplishment. They run like roadrunners, and disappear like ghost. They live on steep mountainsides and when you can get them to fly they take off like a rocketship about three feet above the ground. so to say the are difficult to shoot is an understatement. That being said they are one of my favorite birds to hunt. Also I dont always spend a weekend chasing birds to only get two, sometimes i get none!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmm... check this out

http://www.opb.org/programs/ofg/segments/view/1613#


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Magic - thanks 4 the update - at $150/bird 4 mtn quail - PIKE was about 2 start raising them! LOL


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

I thought there was a bit of confusion. BTW sometimes I shoot more than two birds on a trip! Glad to clear up the confusion though I wouldn't buy a bird for 150 bucks unless it was gold plated.


----------

